# Viewsonic 40" LCDTV



## rolfkirsch1 (May 16, 2008)

I received a static shock from my 40" Viewsonic LCDTV while pushing the power button and this was the end of it. It seems to be no power going to the unit. Of course this TV is out of warranty. I checked the internal fuse on the powerboard and this fuse is not blown. Any ideas on what else may be blown or I could check out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have moved you to electronics


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

LCDTV's shouldn't get any static build up .. perhaps you have some voltage leak to chassis and you touched something metal


----------

